# Constant Chirping noise coming from front drivers side brake



## Ganser7342 (Mar 25, 2005)

I just had the wheel bearing changed on my 94 vw passat and now there is a chirping noise coming from the front drivers side wheel same wheel I had the bearing changed out on. When you apply the breaks it sorta goes away. I took my wheel off and there was 1/4in of pad still on there. What could be causing this noise?







Can anyone show me how to get the caliper off so I can look at the pads and the rotor better?








Thank you, John


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Constant Chirping noise coming from front drivers side brake (Ganser7342)*

from what i remember myself, and many others on the MKIV's when hitting a bump would produce a chrip when you were off the brakes, this was literally 'just noise' nothing wrong. try blasting out the brakes w/ a garden hose /(when cool of course). brake dust build up is a major cause of brake noise, also you can campher(sp?) the edges of the pad, this works most times. of course check everything out to be sure everything is installed correctly.


----------



## Ganser7342 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah I took the Pad holders off today, the mounting bolts definitley didnt feel like they were torqued to 92ft lbs. I did notice after I took the wheel off, the rotor was loose, I could almost pull it off except the caliper was in the way. Oh and by the way the noise is a constant chirping only time it ever goes away is when you hit the brakes. The pads looked very good, the only thing I could notice is that they were not equal, one had more on it.


_Modified by Ganser7342 at 5:31 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## TurboMGLI (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Ganser7342)*

i have the same problem on my 04 GLI except it is the front passenger side brake. same exact symptoms, always there except when you apply the brakes. i just got my brake pads changed this past week and it didn't start doing it until tonight when i had to slam on the brakes and swerve sharply to avoid a pot hole...BUMP BECAUSE I NEED HELP TOO


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (TurboMGLI)*

guys its just brake pad noise, meaning they are moving around a bit which isnt a big deal, other than...the noise.
Nothing on the brake system needs to be torqued as high as 92ft lbs i dunno where you got that, if you mean those allen key pins those are in at a very low torque and then the caliper carrier bolts are around 40ftlbs or so. If you dont have the rotor set screw that goes through the rotor into the hub its COMPLELTY NORMAL after you remove the wheel to be able to pull the rotor off the hub but it wont come off the car b/c the caliper is in the way stradling it.
WHen you put the wheel on and put the bolts through the wheel is the bread and the hub is the bread and the rotor is the meat in between, and now you got your lug bolts which act like toothpicks holding the sandwich together








I have tired everything to fix this i cannot do it, anti squeel, blah blah blah so much stuff i tried. basically i feel like the tolerences loosen up alittle bit after about 10k miles on the brakes and you will always get this noise, also brake pads arent the most precisely sized things, there is some leway, some pads you will find will rattle around like YOU THINK YOUR WHEEL IS GOING TO COME OFF! and others dont make a peep.
I agree it is very annoying and my car sounds like i have 235235 loose bolts under the hood when i hit bumps, but like i said its just the brake pads rattling around in the spot they are intended to be...just noise, if you come up w/ a way that STOPS THE NOISE for more than a month of regular driving, please let me know VIA IM i would be very interested.


----------



## TurboMGLI (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

i understand that brakes squeak..what i was worried about was the fact that they started squeaking after abnormal driving (swerving around the pot hole sharply)...by your explanation, i guess it could just be that the swerving shook the pad loose?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (TurboMGLI)*

yeah my brake pads move around all over the place, i mean by all means if you are concrned definitly check out a part of your car you think there is a problem with! i'm not telling you 'hey ignore that sound' b/c as we know text on the internet is not the same as being there w/ someone so i dont want anyone to get hurt here!
But i jsut want everyone to keep in mind that the brakes on these MKIV's are just very LOUD in reguards to pad slap/noise/movement.
My pads also clunk when applying the brakes in reverse for the first time, you can hear them 'shift' and 'rock back' and then another click forward on the first forward driving application of the brakes.
I've had some pads (ferrodo ds2500's) that would honestly sound like you should have pulled over 5 minutes ago b/c your whip is about to fall to pieces. 
Most all times if you hit the brakes, and the noise stops is probably just the brake pads moving around.
Try stabbing the brakes really hard and see if they shut up, depending on the pad too i've had brakes make noise after you got them pretty hot with a scratching on the rotors and then slowly as they cooled went away. Just my expereince\s!


----------



## TurboMGLI (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

thanks for all the help..your posts were very infomative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ganser7342 (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I think I solved my problem somewhat. I had the rotors turned because one was slightly warped. The noise mostley went away, I can hear a chirping noise if I heat up the brakes.


----------



## Ganser7342 (Mar 25, 2005)

No more chirping at all, I think I just had to breaking in the rotor and pads. Here is a video of the car(just click the link):1994 vw vr6 passat 2.wmv


_Modified by Ganser7342 at 12:39 PM 11-20-2005_


----------

